
What's new with Scala Native? - masgui
http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2017/05/26/whats-new-scala-native.html
======
tutanchamun
Looking forward to the video of the talk about the new garbage collector. How
long does it usually take for the videos of Scala Days to be uploaded?

btw: since Kotlin also seems to go native, would there be a way to collaborate
in some areas for the benefit of both projects?

